# Uber no longer renting phones?



## Uberbugg (Jul 3, 2016)

I visited my local activation Uber center July 1st to have my inspection and paperwork uploaded. He gave me my welcome packet (a phone mount, trade dress, a pamphlet, a business card).
I asked about a phone because "i heard uber rents phones".
He said " Aww nah we dont do that anymore. It was too expensive."
Is this true?


----------



## EpicBeard (Oct 11, 2015)

I don't know if it's true, but a word to the wise: accepting anything Uber "offers" is guaranteed to screw you.


----------



## thegamerdad (Jul 6, 2016)

Uberbugg said:


> I visited my local activation Uber center July 1st to have my inspection and paperwork uploaded. He gave me my welcome packet (a phone mount, trade dress, a pamphlet, a business card).
> I asked about a phone because "i heard uber rents phones".
> He said " Aww nah we dont do that anymore. It was too expensive."
> Is this true?


Yeah they do not rent phones any more. Instead after you do 20 or 25 total rides, you are eligible for carrier discounts. Each one is different. For Verizon I believe it is 15% off your service which is a nice little perk.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

They give you phone mounts now?


----------



## thegamerdad (Jul 6, 2016)

FAC said:


> They give you phone mounts now?


Do they? I actually haven't received anything from them.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

They used to give phone mounts a couple of years ago.....you also got the lighted U signs too.


----------

